# AMSOIL "White Paper" Gear Lube Study - GM, Royal Purple Redline, AMSOIL



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

For those interested in a comprehensive comparison of the major gear lubes on the market, AMSOIL just released this today. While this was a study commissioned by AMSOIL, it is still a very interesting read.

Gear lubes tested:
Synthetics:
AMSOIL Severe Gear 75W-90
Castrol SYNTEC 75W-90
GM Synthetic Axle 75W-90
Lucas 75/90 Synthetic
Mobil 1 Synthetic 75W-90
Mopar Synthetic 75W-90 with Mopar LS additive
Pennzoil Synthetic 75W-90
Red Line Synthetic 75W-90
Royal Purple Max-Gear 75W-90
Torco SGO Synthetic 75W-90 with Torco Type G LS additive
Valvoline SynPower 75W-90

Petroleum Candidates
Castrol Hypoy C 80W-90
Pennzoil Gearplus 80W-90 
Valvoline High Performance 80W-90

AMSOIL Gear Lube “White Paper” (481 KB pdf file)
:cheers:


----------

